# What kind of coop can u make so that robbers can't steal your pigeon?



## i-am-me (Mar 31, 2007)

i want to build a coop so that robbers can't steal it. please give me some information how to build a good coop. a coop that can store atleast like 20 pigeons.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

i-am-me said:


> i want to build a coop so that robbers can't steal it. please give me some information how to build a good coop. a coop that can store atleast like 20 pigeons.



If you mean stealing the actual coop, then it's a question of fastening it in
such a way so that it becomes difficult or impossible to steal. If you mean
stealing the birds inside the coop/loft, then it's much the same as a house
would be in terms of which windows/doors offer an "opportunity" to someone
intent on stealing. We have a section that deals w/loft design, that would
be a good place for you to start looking and getting ideas:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=38

fp


----------

